# Boas > Anacondas >  so there are four species of anaconda now?

## redpython

can anyone post photos of each?  tell me the differences?

----------


## 2kdime

http://www.learnanimals.com/anaconda/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaconda

----------


## redpython

ha, i guess i could've done that.

----------


## Denial

Yes there are four species of anaconda however only two are in the pet trade.

----------

